# Tấm làm mát không khí cooling pad



## SohoTech (5/8/21)

Tấm làm mát không khí cooling pad là một dụng cụ hỗ trợ quan trọng không thể thay thế của máy làm mát không khí. Vậy tấm cooling pad là gì? Cấu tạo thế nào? Ứng dụng trong công nghiệp ra sao? Chúng ta hãy cùng nhau tìm hiểu qua bài viết này nhé!
Tấm cooling pad được cấu thành từ nhiều miếng gỗ mỏng xếp chồng lên nhau và được thiết kế theo đường zikzak, mang hình dạng tổ ong rất bền và được gia cố thêm để hạn chế mối mục.





*ĐẶC ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT CỦA GIẤY COOLING PAD:*

Được sản xuất từ giấy chuyên dụng, không chứa chất độc hại
Hấp thụ nước tốt và bay hơi dễ dàng nhờ kỹ thuật tạo lượn sóng với độ nghiêng thích hợp, hiệu quả làm mát cao
Thông qua hệ thống không khí bên trong được tạo ẩm và làm mát đồng thời các khí thải và bụi trong không khí ngoài trời được làm sạch, cải thiện chất lượng không khí trong môi trường làm việc
Hệ thống thông gió với tấm Cooling pad tạo thành 1 màng nước mỏng, khi không khí khô và nóng ngoài trời được quạt hút qua hệ thống giấy làm mát, nước sẽ hấp thụ nhiệt trong không khí và bay hơi lấy đi phần lớn nhiệt làm cho không khí ẩm và mát.
*Cách sử dụng và bảo quản tấm làm mát Cooling Pad*
Vì tấm cooling pad là thiết bị hỗ trợ cho máy móc nên rất dễ bẩn và có nguy cơ hỏng hóc, vì thế khi sử dụng, cần lưu ý về cách bảo quản của chúng:





Dùng vòi xịt nước để rửa sạch các rãnh và không nên sử dụng đến hóa chất để tẩy rửa. Sau khi rửa sạch đem phơi khô cho ráo nước rồi mới lắp vào máy. Nên để xa tầm tay của trẻ em.
Nên vệ sinh sạch sẽ định kỳ mỗi tháng một lần để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, rong rêu, nấm mốc bám trên bề mặt tấm làm mát.
Hạn chế tháo rời hay di chuyển tấm làm mát Cooling Pad khi máy đang hoạt động.
Phải cẩn thận lăp gia đỡ tấm làm mát đúng vị trí để may co thể hoạt động bình thường.
Khi có nhu cầu thay thế tấm làm mát, cần đến trung tâm bảo hành hoặc các địa chỉ ban hàng chính hàng để tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng.
>>>Xem thêm: *Các phương pháp làm mát nhà xưởng*
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết và cách thức lắp đặt, thi công tấm cooling pad. Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ Soho theo hotline: 0934452678.


----------

